# Most of my collection, and my T room.



## Washout (Nov 10, 2004)

This is my T room and most of my adults and juvies. Only took pics of a few of the slings.

These are of the walk in closet and my shelving.
















My geckos, millipedes, and centipedes.
















And all of my various T's

Juvinile T. blondi? Are they really this hairy as babies? This one is about 4" but I'm not that sure it's a blondi. It just moulted 5-6 days ago.






P. cancerides 






A. seemani this is the only one that actually struck my tweezers.






B. emilia






1.5" B. albo






1.5" A. versicolor






1" A. avic






.25" L. parahybana






1" P. murinus






.1" C. fasciatum






My juvie A. avic that refuses to eat.






2" P. regalis






My 4 rosies. I wish other cool and badass spiders were as cheap. 





















2.5" P. irminia






2.5" C. crawshayi


----------



## XxxBondagexxX (Nov 10, 2004)

*Yay!*

Beautiful! I knew it would be


----------



## ShaunHolder (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice pics. Cute L. parahybana sling, it looks exactly like my B.Smiti sling. So funny with the little patches of hair on thier asses.  :}


----------



## Joe1968 (Nov 10, 2004)

Very, very cool pics, nice T room. I wish I'm as organized as you are.


----------



## LPacker79 (Nov 10, 2004)

My room used to look way more cluttered than that, but then I organized it and I can actually walk in there! Amazing the difference a little organization makes!


----------



## manville (Nov 10, 2004)

That looks like a T blondi to me


----------



## shogun804 (Nov 10, 2004)

nice collection,....great looking Ts... :clap:


----------



## Washout (Nov 10, 2004)

Hah I'm surprised at people saying this looks organized. It looks very messy to me. I need to clean it badly.


----------



## mick (Nov 11, 2004)

I agree...it definatly looks like a T.Blondi

Mike


----------



## MeteoRa (Nov 11, 2004)

Washout...do you mind to post a picture of the container that you keep your 1 inch A.Avicularia... nice T's anyway


----------



## Washout (Nov 11, 2004)

MeteoRa said:
			
		

> Washout...do you mind to post a picture of the container that you keep your 1 inch A.Avicularia... nice T's anyway


Sure no problem, and thanks. I can't wait for my more impressive T's to get bigger.


----------



## Bearo (Nov 11, 2004)

I want some of those (pic above) 
too bad I cant find them in Sweden or online in Europe :/

nice pics btw


----------



## MeteoRa (Nov 11, 2004)

thanks for sharing Washout..what container was that actually... kinda curious...


----------



## Washout (Nov 12, 2004)

There is this container place called storables around here. I buy the container for .75 cents and then drill a bunch of holes, get a piece of branch and some fake leaves and hot glue them all togeather. I think you can find the containers online at the container store, or anyplace that sell acrylic containers.


----------



## fyic (Nov 12, 2004)

http://www.storables.com


----------



## shogun804 (Nov 12, 2004)

you can buy those containers at michaels its a store a very big store the sell arts and crafts stuff if you have one near you go there....i get those little containers and they sell bigger ones that i have my bigger slings in they work great and are very cheap here is a pic of the bigger ones.....


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Nov 13, 2004)

Ranma 1/2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! very awesome!


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 13, 2004)

hello
I also use acrylic doll cases for my larger arboreals. In this pic, the top three house P. regalises. The next two house a pinktoe and an OBT.
D.


----------



## manville (Nov 13, 2004)

woah, i really like your setup Dragoon


----------



## bookofenoch2003 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Hey Dragon*

HI there, 

If you will....could you post the measurements of the large acrylic doll cases. 
I had inquired at the container store online,,, and they had said they come apart in (2) 'u' shaped pieces. Would seem to be stressful on webbing and creature if I had to pull it apart. Yours seem to open on top quite a bit. 

They are $30 at Cont. store. Thanks in advance. 

I have thinking about getting some larger ones as my Arboreals get larger, before they go in the upright 10 Gal. I have been considering glueing the cork bark to the top leaving the lid on the bottom for easier tank maint. Anyway, I am typing a novel, get back with me plz. 

'rage, rage against the dying of the light'
Walter


----------



## Mike H. (Nov 14, 2004)

Dragoon, can you please post some close ups of the rectangular enclosures you have on the bottom >> and also where did you get them ?? and also the cost ??

Thanks, Mike  :worship:


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello.
The tall display cases are 8.5 inches by 4.5 inches. 
They cost 10 dollars from the local craft store. (Canadian, of course) 
I now use velcro tabs to keep the lids on, ever since my biggest regalis stood on the bark, and pushed the lid off. (I got him back three weeks later.)
Arboreals like to web around the bark that you put in there, so as long as the bark does not go all the way to the top, you are not wrecking their webs at all when opening the lid to pour in food and mist water. In every container I have, the resident spider ducks underneath the bark when I mist. I only mist one wall, but I haven't had one try to bolt yet. 






The lower rectangular things are model car display cases, bought from Wal-Mart for four dollars apiece. There is a larger size, for nine dollars, but I have a hard time getting those ones. I use them upside down, they are crystal clear. I also cut out a window in the larger ones, and glue a piece of plexiglass to the inside, to make a clear window. 
Here you see an albopilosum in the small size, and a fasciatum in the large size. 
Cheers
D.


----------



## bookofenoch2003 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Excellent*

Thanks Dragon, good photos and explainations. I appreciate it. 

Later, 
W


----------



## jeffh_x (Nov 14, 2004)

ur fasciatum looks really big!how big is it?


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello.
The tiger rump is around 3.5 inches. I held a ruler over it and guestimated. It molted last month. The wooly is 1.5 inches. I adore the wooly, its very nice looking. I hope that does not mean it is male...I have been noticing the most striking colored individuals turn out to be males?
Oh well, it doesn't matter, male, female, ...I enjoy them all!
I especially like how each spider decorates its home to its own preferances. The only spider I have that has done NOTHING, absolutely NO interior decorating, is my L. parahybana. It hasn't carried a speck of peat or moved a twig. 
It just eats.
And eats...
 
D.


----------



## Mike H. (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pics...I am gonna go to walmart tomorrow and see what I can find...


Regards, Mike  :clap:


----------



## Washout (Nov 14, 2004)

You can also order from here: http://www.pioneerplastics.com/our_products.htm


----------

